# Old deer blind, deer still act spooked.



## alleyyooper

Old deer blind, deer still act spooked around it. Decided that the windows are closed when I'm not there or a strong wind is blowing in thru it.
My thinking is they are ok but when the windows are open the glare of reflection isn't there so it spooks them. Any Ideas on how to stop that glare or reflection and still see out the window?



















 Al


----------



## greg_n_ga

window tint should do the trick.


----------



## Bret

Would a little netting stapled at the top help a little without restricting too much vision?


----------



## OkieDavid

It may not be the blind spooking them since that thing is there every day. It could be the scent that is only there when you are. As for motion, I hang aluminum pie pans from strings so they get used to movement in/near the windows.


----------



## foxfiredidit

About the only thing you can do to improve a great looking stand is to break up the hard outline of it by temporarily attaching some limbs with foliage around the outside. Not much you can do about scent except the usual stuff you do with odor control. If they smell you then don't hunt it until the wind is right. If you think they're seeing you move inside, then wear a dark face covering to camo your movements.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Bret said:


> Would a little netting stapled at the top help a little without restricting too much vision?


Yep,thats what I did to mine.Every now and then, older doe's especially, would seem to see me move when I looked through the scope.
I found some camo netting at WM,and stapled it inside over the windows,leaving a one inch slit midway the window where my rifle would go through.Problem solved,they no longer paid my stand anymore mind.They cannot see me, but I can sure see them.:happy2:


----------



## Paquebot

You can get non-glare glass but it's not cheap. It also would probably not solve the problem. The blind is permanent and its appearance, smell, and sound is well known to the deer. Add a human's odor plus a creaking floorboard and it is no longer the same. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

Thanks for the replys. I know it is the non glare when the windows are open that is spooking them. I sat several yards away in a pop up and watched then with those windows open and with them closed.

If ya mean window tint like done to car/truck windows that doesn't stop glare.

Might try some netting stapled out side the windows. Windows fold up inside to open.

 Al


----------



## barnyardfun

Ahhh so you are saying that once you open the windows with you in it they can't see the shine off the windows anymore.....took mea couple times reading it to make sure I got it! Lol. The net sounds interesting but will it cut down on the shine enough that it won't still glare through the holes? This might sound silly but maybe put plastic wrap on the windows once you have opened them? You can shoot thru plastic wrap but it still should shine like the glass.


----------



## Paquebot

Non-glare glass is what is used for frames in philatelic exhibitions/stamp shows. It allows viewers to observe the material without having to continually adjusting their position to avoid light reflections.

Martin


----------



## RonM

Someone mentioned a creaking floor, stick a piece of old carpet on it , see if that helps...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Put a little "awning" over the window to shade it.

No light= No glare


----------



## Oldcountryboy

greg_n_ga said:


> window tint should do the trick.





Bearfootfarm said:


> Put a little "awning" over the window to shade it.
> 
> No light= No glare


Might as well add a deck on the back too! :gaptooth:


----------



## alleyyooper

I like the awning Idea to go with the back deck:gaptooth:. It is carpeted, also has a stringer down the center of the 4' foot floor boards to stop creaking. If ya look close you can see the stringer.

The deer just walk by with the windows closed just like they would a tree. Open those windows up and they shi with a huge jump some times, and some time run several yards then look back stomping their feet.

 Al


----------



## frankva

Quieter opening window? 

Are you opening after they appear?


----------



## old school

That is a nice setup I use one that has burlap netting in the windows and of all things a small wood burner it doea not spook the deer and covers the scent.


----------



## agmantoo

Elevate the stand another 10 to 12 feet and all of the mentioned issues should disappear. The line of sight would be below the reflection situation and the odor should rise most of the time and movement would be higher than the deer are observing. Personally I see little benefit have a deer stand that low other than being out of the rain. Get in the nosebleed area!


----------



## RonM

Could be wind whistling thru the windows from the draft or the door cracks.... I have deer whistles on my vehicles , I certainly cant hear them but they seem to repel the deer when I see one while driving along.


----------



## Paquebot

If you can see the deer reacting to the windows being opened, that means that you are in the blind. They aren't reacting to the type of glass, they are seeing the windows open. No good reason to have to keep the windows closed when you are in there. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

The blind is only 6 feet off the ground because it is above a cut on top with a 15 foot or so drop. A extention ladder againest a tree was used to test how high to build it and still see in the whole cut, any higher and you can't see in the cut close by to the blind, lower and it is impossiable too.
The blind is on a point of land in the curve of the cut where the direction changes from a east west path to a north south path.
Out the left hand window when your sitting in it is a small clearing and a brushy revine you can also see into.

 Al


----------



## jross

Search "shoot through mesh for ground blinds" and you should come up with Ameristep , Hunter's edge, etc, and other companies that make ground blinds. Word of caution, do not shoot a muzzleloader through the mesh unless you have a fire escape.


----------



## Paquebot

Easiest cure is to keep the supposed offending windows open whenever you are in the blind. I don't care how quietly you can open them, those big ears on the deer are there for a purpose and that's to hear any strange sound. You should already know that their eyesight isn't all that great or blaze orange would have every deer headed for cover. Get in blind. Open the windows. Watch for deer. Shoot the deer. Opening a window is specific in that sequence. Would be little different if I went to an open stand, saw a deer, and then took shells out of my pocket and loaded my rifle. Your windows are not your problem, the problem is you manipulating the windows to show the deer that there was an unexpected movement from an object which was totally inert for the past 10 months. Use your head and you'll get venison. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

*Just about every one of you have failed reading 101. *
As simply as I can put it the deer do not spook with closed windows. that's because that are how the windows are for 101/2 months a year.

I can open the windows leave the blind empty go sit in another blind 100 yards away and watch them spook at the open windows with no body in the blind to move creak the floor squeek the windows openbing them or waffing scent out said windows.

Thank you all who had ideas on stopping that 101/2 months of window glare.

 Al


----------



## frankva

You got some odd rodents there.

Maybe they can read better than I.

I think you should throw apples at them until they behave.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

first thought wound be leave the windows open all the time , but then your carpet would mold 

i think burlap over the windows with a slot to shoot thru , maybe even make the awing out of burlap and some 2x2 framing


----------



## fishhead

I think the awning would do the trick.


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM

fill in the window opening with a piece of plexiglass with a 3 or 4 inch hole cut in a corner to allow you to shoot through . this way you maintain the glare that they are used to seeing and have a area to allow for shooting.


----------



## Paquebot

If the windows are always closed when nobody is in the blind, and always open when occupied, simple solution would be to spray them on the outside with a flat black paint. No reflection and the same color no matter if open or closed.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

Right now it is raining hard beatting againest the house windows. Idea behind windows in a deer blind is to be able to see deer and stay dry & warm when the wind is howling.

Other wise the sulition is to just use the cut outs to close the holes when not hunting or in the blind.










I stapled flat black painted screen over the windows. Cuts the glare and I can still see out of them.

 Al


----------



## frankva

You rally have some odd deer there. The deer here all go into the puckerbrush and laugh about whose garden got nailed the worst, when the wind blows hard.

Glad you found a simple solution. Safe hunting to you.


----------



## Paquebot

alleyyooper said:


> Right now it is raining hard beatting againest the house windows. Idea behind windows in a deer blind is to be able to see deer and stay dry & warm when the wind is howling.


As originally diagnosed, it's opening the windows that spooks the deer! 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

"As originally diagnosed,* it's opening *the windows that spooks the deer!"

Not the problem at all.

It is the *lack of glare when the windows are open.*

 Al


----------



## Calhoon

alleyyooper said:


> Old deer blind, deer still act spooked around it. Decided that the windows are closed when I'm not there or a strong wind is blowing in thru it.
> My thinking is they are ok but when the windows are open the glare of reflection isn't there so it spooks them. Any Ideas on how to stop that glare or reflection and still see out the window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



well , Alleyooper , maybe put in a mesh screen , it'll keep the bugs out and still let you see them . 

But , seems to me the deer are catching your scent somehow . deer are canny creatures , can smell you a lot better than they can see you in that blind .

are ya making any noise in there ? shuffling feet on a plywood floor carries a long way . 

also , it may be when you open the windows , as the sun hits it , it's creating a 'halo' effect that you , being inside , just aren't aware of . 

Like I said , deer are canny creatures


----------



## alleyyooper

I figured out the problem almost a year ago. Now I think I have the solution, will see soon.
In the mean time ya'll can work ya'lls ideas of the problem I discribed in detail in the first post.

Thank ya'll and good bye.

 Al


----------

